# Craftsman Riding Mower 7400 Pro Series



## Phil13490 (Oct 4, 2020)

While mowing the lawn the tractor stop moving. Pushed the pedal forward and backwards nothing but still running. Towed the tractor to the drive way and coasted down hill and found out brake does not work and had to steer into tree. Can move it like the free wheel control is pulled. Was pushing it into garage and something clicked and could no loner push mower. Started it up and could drive again. After 20 minutes of riding it went out again. 

I don't understand why the brake and forward/ reverse pedal do not work?


----------



## Phil13490 (Oct 4, 2020)

One additional note. When the freewheel control is pulled on and off it does not make a difference.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Phil, welcome to the forum.

Check that your transaxle pulley is spinning when you try to go forward or reverse. Next check that the transaxle pulley shaft is turning with the pulley.

Your rear wheels have a square drive key that attaches them to the axle. Check both wheels to see if the axle is turning inside either wheel when you try to go forward or reverse.

Your freewheel control may have become disconnected internally. Need your Craftsman model number (it will be something like Model# 917.986450). You can go into Sears Parts Direct on the internet and see if you can find a parts diagram for your tractor's transaxle.


----------



## Rob b (Aug 30, 2019)

As a generic approach,, look at the pedal linkage and see if there is a worn bushing or clip missing. It’s interesting because typical hydros don’t freewheel unless the lever is pulled , really sounds internal to me.


----------

